
Twitter Banning Anyone Whose Date of Birth Says They Joined Before They Were 13 - aravindhsriram
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbq3dm/twitter-banning-anyone-under-13-date-of-birth-gdpr
======
Kognito
Seems like it wouldn’t be all that difficult for Twitter to give users the
option to delete tweets made before they turned 13 or to deactivate their
account.

This seems like a last minute knee-jerk reaction to me.

------
modbait
Given that a single tweet can (now) ruin your life, allowing minors on Twitter
seems like rank irresponsibility.

